# P3078 - 002 - Airflow at Idle too Low



## wvu83 (Apr 10, 2005)

2008 Rabbit 2.5 with the following codes: Car is on occasion hard to start. Acts like it is getting no fuel. Any help would be appreciated

3 Faults Found:
012408 - Throttle Control 
P3078 - 002 - Airflow at Idle too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 137392 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:15:40

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 654 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 29.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 42.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000104 - MAP/MAF <-> Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 002 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 140627 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:59:06

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1375 /min
Load: 28.2 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

005784 - Please Check DTC Memory of Steering Wheel Electronics 
P1698 - 001 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 142037 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1211 /min
Load: 38.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 69.0°C
Temperature: 54.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 960.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V


----------



## SnakeEarl (Dec 11, 2013)

Check for an air leak in the intake system and try doing a throttle body adaptation.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not a valid auto-scan....

Please post one 

Thank you


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

remove the n80 valve and see if it holds vacuum. if it leaks then replace it. if the n80 valve holds vacuum, and there are no vacuum leaks found then i would replace the throttle body.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Dude you need to go back to school because your advice is so so so poor..
> 
> Stop trying to make a name for yourself and stick to things you actually know.
> 
> OP please post an auto-scan.....


If the n80 valve is leaking(even though there is no evap leak fault) the map sensor reading will not be what the ecm is expecting it to be when it factors in throttle position an air temperature.(p0068) If you think about it....it makes sense. Im just trying to help just like you. Im not trying to make a name for myself, i just like to diag cars. One thing i have learned in my time as a tech is that you can allways learn something new. I think you should stop treating this as a competition, im not. Lets help this guy fix his car.


----------

